# CPU/GraKa Upgrade



## Dragnir (27. Juni 2018)

Schönen guten Morgen! 

Eigtl. wollte ich mich in einen bestehenden Thread mit einklinken aber ich denke dass meine Fragen zu ausufernd werden, von daher neues Thema.

Mein aktueller PC:
i5-4570@3,6GHz, Arctic Freezer Extreme Kühler Rev. 2, 8GB DDR3, Radeon R9 Fury (non-X), 27" LG IPS 60 Hz 1920x1080, Corsair 550W Netzteil.

Mein geplantes Upgrade:

Ryzen 2700X - ich weiß der 8700k ist _etwas_ schneller, denke aber der Ryzen bietet mehr Zukunftssicherheit.
passendes MoBo X370/X470
16 GB Dual Rank 2666
Monitor: 34" Curved 144Hz, z.B. 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-B-schwarz-2560x1080-1xDisplayPo_1127938.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-2560x1080-1xDisplayPort-1xDV_1134713.html
Grafikkarte - je nachdem!

Nun die Krux: Nehme ich einen Freesync Monitor liegt der deutlich unter dem Preis einer GSync Version.
Zwangsläufig müsste ich dann wieder zu einer AMD Karte greifen, wobei da für mich nur die Vega 64 in Frage kommt von der Leistung her.
Das möchte ich allerdings vermeiden schon allein aufgrund des exorbitanten Stromverbrauchs von 295W und womöglich mehr... meine aktuelle R9 Fury zieht im Extremfall schon 275W und davon möchte ich eigtl weg kommen.
Dazu kommt dass die Vega selbst dann nicht an die Leistung einer 1080 ti ran kommt.

Oder nehme ich einen GSync Monitor und dazu eine passende Nvidia Karte wie z.B. die 1070ti. Eine 1080ti wird mir wohl zu teuer.
ODER pfeife ich auf Free und Gsync und achte nur auf die Bildwiederholrate von 100+ ..? Was ist wichtiger?

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Simulationen wie Assetto Corsa, Project Cars 2 und dergleichen. Für ein 3x Monitor Setup fehlt mir der Platz, von daher der 34"
Oder im Extremfall sowas hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-schwarz-3840-x-1080-2xHDMI-Dis_1190051.html
Der kann allerdings nur 3840x1080, speziell die 1080 werden oft bemängelt? Im Endeffekt scheinen es einfach 2 27" nebeneinander zu sein.
Hier  der Samsung in Aktion: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51Ro4bKnXD0:249

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Die neue Karte muss auch keine 4k können, ich möchte aber gerne in 2560x1440 mit möglichst maximalen Details und 100Hz+ spielen können.
Ich denke einfach dass der Schritt von meinen gewohnten 60Hz zu 100+ schon einiges ausmachen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Bei Rennspielen ist Free/G-Sync meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen. Beides ist wichtig bei sehr schnellen seitlichen Kamerabewegungen, da kann es ohne Sync zu Tearing kommen. D.h falls du mal nen üblen Dreher hast, dann könnte es vorkommen, aber beim normalen Fahren eher nicht, außer du hast wiederum eh schon nur wenig FPS.


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Rennspielen ist Free/G-Sync meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen. Beides ist wichtig bei sehr schnellen seitlichen Kamerabewegungen, da kann es ohne Sync zu Tearing kommen. D.h falls du mal nen üblen Dreher hast, dann könnte es vorkommen, aber beim normalen Fahren eher nicht, außer du hast wiederum eh schon nur wenig FPS.



Das heißt der 34 zoll curved ist so richtig gewählt..?
Aber soll ich auf die Nvidia oder die AMD Kombo
setzen?
Der Stromverbrauch ist mir halt schon wichtig.. Meine R9 Fury ist schon heftig.
Von daher eher Nvidia? Eine 1070ti sollte ja für QHD
reichen denke ich?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das heißt der 34 zoll curved ist so richtig gewählt..?
> Aber soll ich auf die Nvidia oder die AMD Kombo
> setzen?
> Der Stromverbrauch ist mir halt schon wichtig.. Meine R9 Fury ist schon heftig.
> ...



Wenn die 1070 Ti nicht reichen sollte, wäre eine 1080 halt ne Option, die ohne Ti ist ja nicht VIEL teurer angesichts der Investition, die du eh schon machst. Und curved: naja, das ist Geschmackssache. Wenn man mittig vor dem Schirm sitzt und nicht zu weit weg, ist es auf jeden Fall sicher ne dolle Sache.


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juni 2018)

Stimmt auch wieder, ne 1080 gibts auch schon für unter 500 hab ich gefunden: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-3X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_1114400.html
Eine 1080ti dagegen liegt bei mindestens 260.- mehr...  und gerüchteweise sollen August rum die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen womit die alten ja auch günstiger werden dürften - evtl. warte ich das noch ab.
Aber Prozessor etc. passt auch? Könnte auch zum 8700k greifen, ob das halt mehr bringt? Rein von den GHz auf alle Fälle..  der Ryzen reizt mich aber aufgrund der 8 Kerne und evtl. besseren Zukunftssicherheit.

Was den Monitor betrifft bin ich wild entschlossen auf alle Fälle ein 144 Hz Modell zu nehmen, möglichst groß und dazu Curved.
Da schwanke ich zwischen 2 LG Modellen, einem AOC  Agon 35" https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-2560x1080-1xDisplayPort-1xDV_1134713.html, der bis zu 200 Hz liefert, 
und eben dem Samsung 49".. https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-schwarz-3840-x-1080-2xHDMI-Dis_1190051.html der wäre schon schick, allerdings "nur" 3840 x 1080.

Ich meine das ist schon ein Haufen Geld dass ich da in die Hand nehme  Bin um jede fundierte Meinung und Ratschläge dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Der Intel wäre in aktuellen Games ein Stück stärker, aber auch teurer und VIELLEICHT nicht so "zukunftssicher" wie der 2700X. Beide CPUs sind aber sehr gut. 


Bei den Monitoren: 49 statt 35 Zoll ist aber schon ein massiver Unterschied, da kann man unmöglich einen "sachlichen" Rat geben ^^     und was meinst du mit "nur" 3840x1080 ? Da hast du ja dann auch viel weniger FPS als mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1080...   wenn du weniger als 2m dransitzt, wären 49 Zoll aber echt unsinnig.


*edit* bei MediaMarkt gibt es grad bis morgen 9h eine GTX 1080 für nur 459€, ist allerdings eine mit nur einem Lüfter, KÖNNTE also hörbar sein beim SPielen http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_msi-geforce®-gtx-1080-aero-oc-8gb-v336-015r-2148221.html   sie scheint aber trotzdem relativ leise zu sein: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...G-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1074335.html


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und was meinst du mit "nur" 3840x1080 ? Da hast du ja dann auch viel weniger FPS als mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1080...   wenn du weniger als 2m dransitzt, wären 49 Zoll aber echt unsinnig.[/url]



Damit meine ich dass bei dem 49" Samsung die geringe Vertikale von 1080 bemängelt wird weil dadurch die Auflösung in ppi leidet? Sprich gemessen an der Grösse die Pixeldichte zu gering wäre?
Technisch gesehen sind es einfach 2x  27" nebeneinander in einem Gerät, nur eben ohne Rahmen dazwischen. Und genau das sucht man ja bei Simulationen, möglichst viel im Sichtfeld zu erfassen.
Dafür wäre er natürlich ideal. Siehe das verlinkte Video, stammt von Kunos Simulazioni aus dem kommenden Assetto Corsa Competizione und ist etwa 3 Tage alt. Die hatten da ebendiesen Samsung 49" am Stand aufgebaut.
Andererseits bietet z.B. der AOC Agon 35" auch schon einiges, zu einem deutlich niedrigeren Preis (unter 600) plus sehr hoher Hertz Zahl.

edit: Die 2560x1440 strebe ich deshalb an weil a) 4k Monitore nicht diese hohen Wiederholraten bieten b) selbst eine 1080ti dabei ins Schwitzen kommt c) solche Monitore wohl noch sehr viel teurer ausfallen.
Da ich bisher ja "nur" in FullHD 1920x1080 spiele dürfte der Schritt zu 2560x1440 schon üppig ausfallen.

https://youtu.be/oFe5b3Vp9QM?t=200


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Damit meine ich dass bei dem 49" Samsung die geringe Vertikale von 1080 bemängelt wird weil dadurch die Auflösung in ppi leidet? Sprich gemessen an der Grösse die Pixeldichte zu gering wäre?


 der ist ja dafür dann breiter, d.h. die "Dichte" ist an sich gleich, sofern das Display gleich hoch ist wie die anderen. Er hat aber die gleiche Dichte wie ein 27 Zoll-Monitor, nur dass eben wie du ja sagst 2x27 Zoll nebeneinander sind. 

Der mit 2560x1080 ist ja dafür einfach nicht so breit, die Pixelgröße/dichte wird aber ähnlich sind. Es ist aber so, dass manchen Leuten 27 Zoll und "nur" 1080 als Höhe zu wenig sind. DAS wäre beim Samsung dann natürlich genau so, das wäre aber auch bei dem anderen Monitor der Fall, wenn der von der Höhe her wie ein 27 Zoll-Monitor ist.


Meinen Link mit der 1080 hast du gesehen?


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der ist ja dafür dann breiter, d.h. die "Dichte" ist an sich gleich, sofern das Display gleich hoch ist wie die anderen. Er hat aber die gleiche Dichte wie ein 27 Zoll-Monitor, nur dass eben wie du ja sagst 2x27 Zoll nebeneinander sind.
> 
> Der mit 2560x1080 ist ja dafür einfach nicht so breit, die Pixelgröße/dichte wird aber ähnlich sind. Es ist aber so, dass manchen Leuten 27 Zoll und "nur" 1080 als Höhe zu wenig sind. DAS wäre beim Samsung dann natürlich genau so, das wäre aber auch bei dem anderen Monitor der Fall, wenn der von der Höhe her wie ein 27 Zoll-Monitor ist.
> 
> ...



Hab ich  Mediamarkt hatte letzten Freitag auch eine MSI 1070ti im Angebot für 399... war innerhalb einer Stunde alles weg.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich nun nochmal eingehend "belesen" und denke es wird dieser hier:  https://geizhals.de/aoc-agon-ag322qcx-a1609741.html
32", 144Hz, QHD 2560x1440. Als GraKa dazu eine 1080 mit der ich aber aufgrund der aktuell fallenden bzw. zu erwartenden fallenden Preise noch warte.
Meine zweite Wahl wäre der AOC Agon in 35" aber nur 2560x1080.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2018)

Warum kein VR? Die Teile sind doch gerade für Racing wie gemacht.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Warum kein VR? Die Teile sind doch gerade für Racing wie gemacht.



Kommt evtl. auch noch. Da ich aber nicht weiss wie und ob ich die Dinger vertrage, und ausserdem auch gerne mal z.B. Strategie spiele, mache ich erst mal den Schritt auf QHD und 144Hz.
Und später dann eine Oculus Rift per Mietkauf dann kann ich die immer noch zurück geben.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2018)

Gibt es denn auf VR abgestimmte gute Renngames? Die Spiele müssen ja "verstehen", dass die Brillenbewegung nur den "Kopf" des virtuellen Fahrers bewegen darf und das Auto völlig unabhängig von der Brille nur per Gamepad bzw. Lenkrad gesteuert wird


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auf VR abgestimmte gute Renngames? Die Spiele müssen ja "verstehen", dass die Brillenbewegung nur den "Kopf" des virtuellen Fahrers bewegen darf und das Auto völlig unabhängig von der Brille nur per Gamepad bzw. Lenkrad gesteuert wird



Project Cars 2, Assetto Corsa, Assetto Corsa Competizione demnächst, iracing, RaceRoom - ja, etliche


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2018)

Zumindest so gut wie fast alle Sim Racer.



> Gibt es denn auf VR abgestimmte gute Renngames? Die Spiele müssen ja "verstehen", dass die Brillenbewegung nur den "Kopf" des virtuellen Fahrers bewegen darf und das Auto völlig unabhängig von der Brille nur per Gamepad bzw. Lenkrad gesteuert wird


Hier kannst du dir ein Bild von machen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=joYsKjLQxbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Dragnir (14. Juli 2018)

Es ist jetzt letzten Endes ein LG 34UC79, 34", 144Hz, IPS, 4ms, FreeSync geworden  heute abgeholt, tolles Bild wirklich.
Natürlich kein Vergleich zum alten 27" 60Hz, allerdings hechelt meine R9 Fury an dem Monitor etwas ^^

Evtl. hole ich mir doch noch ne Vega 64 dazu, nach reiflichem Infos sammeln soll die im Powersave BIOS auf knapp 220W kommen bei annähernd gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Project Cars 2, Assetto Corsa, Assetto Corsa Competizione demnächst, iracing, RaceRoom - ja, etliche



Nebenbei mal in eigener Sache. Wir haben jetzt einen (Spezial)Racing Thread. Funkelnagelneu  http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele-allgemein/9375047-racing-games-der-offizielle-thread.html


----------



## Dragnir (6. Oktober 2018)

Diesen Monat steht mein Prozessor Upgrade an 

Es wird ein 2700X auf X470 Mainboard (Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming) und 16 GB 3200  DDR4

edit: ein X470 deshalb weil man sonst evtl. ein BIOS Update braucht für den 2700x und ich auf der sicheren Seite sein will was das betrifft. Und im Frühjahr 2019 sollen die Zen 2 Ryzen 3000 kommen , dann kann ich das Mainboard einfach weiter nutzen.


----------



## Dragnir (8. November 2018)

Kurzes Update, hab dieses Monat jetzt alles durchgezogen 

Ryzen 2700x / MSI X470 Gaming Plus / 16 GB 3200 GSkill / dazu eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64  am 34" FreeSync LG 144 Hz

Bin rundum happy


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, hab dieses Monat jetzt alles durchgezogen
> 
> Ryzen 2700x / MSI X470 Gaming Plus / 16 GB 3200 GSkill / dazu eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64  am 34" FreeSync LG 144 Hz
> 
> Bin rundum happy


  Sehr gut


----------

